# Alpine CDA-9887 faceplate



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

guys i got this spare 9887 faceplate,cheapest on ebay fast free shipping to lower 48,will ship international if you pay shipping 

CDA-9887 Faceplate Fast same day shipping must see pics - eBay (item 160600996073 end time Jul-08-11 19:30:02 PDT)


----------

